# Project Optimus?



## getbackjoe94 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: RC 1

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hi, I'm new here, so I'm sorry if I'm posting that in the wrong forum.

There was a mod released a while back called Project Optimus. I don't remember who it was by, but it's on this forum. Anyway, I wanted to download it, but the download was on Megaupload. So my question is, does anyone have the download anywhere? And if not, is there a mod or anything to make my DROID X look like an Optimus?


----------

